# "At least you're on the right track, I guess."



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

There's a woman who distributes for a local raw dog food company. She lives in town and has been stopping into my work since before she started the raw thing. Most of the products this company sells are veggie-inclusive grounds. Before I started PMR, she'd try to sell me on these grounds but I didn't feel I had done enough research on raw yet AND they are like $5 a pound! 

I hadn't seen her for several months but she stopped in today. She asked if I ever looked at her website and told me she thought she could get me a good deal. I told her that it wasn't cost effective for me and explained to her that I switched from kibble to PMR and why I made that decision. Her response? "Yeah, that's a lot of time that people don't have when they work 2 or 3 jobs" (absolutely insinuating that I don't work hard!) "F that, I'd NEVER do that, but at least you're on the right track, I guess." She totally tried to make me feel inferior and stupid for not feeding ground veggie mixes and the look on her face when I told her that I fed bone-in meats whole was pure disgust! She also made comments about me not knowing where my meat comes from, etc. Yes, it's partly true. It would be ideal to feed all pasture raised organic 
meats, but I can't afford to feed that way all the time. I know where my beef and duck products come from and the rest comes from a wholesaler. Not ideal, but it works for us, I told her. I really didn't want to get into a debate with her while I was working, so I bit my tongue quite a bit. We then went on to discuss some of the prejudices her clients had about raw prior to switching and how she overcame them. She made the comment "Dogs don't have frying pans in the wild!" and I wanted SO badly to say "Yeah, well they don't have grinders, either!" but I didn't. Anyway, as she left she said "Well if you ever get sick of doing it YOUR way, call me." Ummmm, no thanks, I actually want my dogs to have good dental health and be able to afford a place for us to live. 

It's not that I'm offended or hurt by the stuff she said. I realize that she's trying to sell a product. I'm just sort of shocked that somebody who has supposedly done so much research would turn her nose up at me for feeding PMR! Grrrrrrrrr! Just wanted to vent a little.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow that's irritating. I so wouldn't have held back with the grinder comment...!!!!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> There's a woman who distributes for a local raw dog food company. She lives in town and has been stopping into my work since before she started the raw thing. Most of the products this company sells are veggie-inclusive grounds. Before I started PMR, she'd try to sell me on these grounds but I didn't feel I had done enough research on raw yet AND they are like $5 a pound!
> 
> I hadn't seen her for several months but she stopped in today. She asked if I ever looked at her website and told me she thought she could get me a good deal. I told her that it wasn't cost effective for me and explained to her that I switched from kibble to PMR and why I made that decision. Her response? "Yeah, that's a lot of time that people don't have when they work 2 or 3 jobs" (absolutely insinuating that I don't work hard!) "F that, I'd NEVER do that, but at least you're on the right track, I guess." She totally tried to make me feel inferior and stupid for not feeding ground veggie mixes and the look on her face when I told her that I fed bone-in meats whole was pure disgust! She also made comments about me not knowing where my meat comes from, etc. Yes, it's partly true. It would be ideal to feed all pasture raised organic
> meats, but I can't afford to feed that way all the time. I know where my beef and duck products come from and the rest comes from a wholesaler. Not ideal, but it works for us, I told her. I really didn't want to get into a debate with her while I was working, so I bit my tongue quite a bit. We then went on to discuss some of the prejudices her clients had about raw prior to switching and how she overcame them. She made the comment "Dogs don't have frying pans in the wild!" and I wanted SO badly to say "Yeah, well they don't have grinders, either!" but I didn't. Anyway, as she left she said "Well if you ever get sick of doing it YOUR way, call me." Ummmm, no thanks, I actually want my dogs to have good dental health and be able to afford a place for us to live.
> ...


Wow, I would have been annoyed for sure.
She just wants you to spend all your hard earned money on her crappy product, IMO.

Rude!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Even IF I were to think of switching to "her" way, because of her attitude, I would not buy from her. There's a way to educate and there's a way to turn clients off of you forever.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I knew you'd all understand! 

I do wish I had voiced the grinder comment, haha! I just think that with the type of person she is it would have resulted in a screaming match.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, you ARE on the right track. And, WAY ahead of her! :biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL, thank you! I wish I had also said that!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Wow that's irritating. I so wouldn't have held back with the grinder comment...!!!!!


Same here!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> Wow, I would have been annoyed for sure.
> She just wants you to spend all your hard earned money on her crappy product, IMO.
> 
> Rude!


Wow, and she does business?
Interesting.
I'd drop her like a hotcake if she acted like that to "potential" client.

Seriousily no respect.

Don't worry you are doing the absolute best with PMR. Be proud, in the end your dogs win! Why? Because they got you!:wink:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Awwwwww, thank you!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the comment about people who work two or three jobs?

what was that about?

how hard is it to throw your dog a chicken quarter?

if we take time, it's because we want to.....

many people take a day and make up food for a week....some people have big dogs and throw the roast on the floor and the dog has at it....

i mean, seriously, how long does it take to feed raw?

the grinder comment was priceless......


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL she was saying that the time it takes for me thaw and package everything is absurd. Really? 3-4 hours of my day every 6 weeks is an absurd amount of time to devote to my dogs' health?! And then she said "You probably have to go your supplier and pick up your meat, huh? My clients have their food delivered to their doors!" Dude, it's a 30 minute drive, round trip. I make that drive once every 6 weeks! BIG DEAL. Sorry your clients are lazy and ignorant, lady.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> LOL she was saying that the time it takes for me thaw and package everything is absurd. Really? 3-4 hours of my day every 6 weeks is an absurd amount of time to devote to my dogs' health?! And then she said "You probably have to go your supplier and pick up your meat, huh? My clients have their food delivered to their doors!" Dude, it's a 30 minute drive, round trip. I make that drive once every 6 weeks! BIG DEAL. Sorry your clients are lazy and ignorant, lady.


i know my sink works very hard thawing the food....maybe i should give it a rest and let the fridge thaw the food? 

that is true about the suppliers.....that 45 minute drive for me is a killer....every three months...

and meeting others to pick up my portion....five minutes away...i don't know...i usually take a nap prior to pick ups and deliveries....damned co op.

and grocery shopping, which i do anyway....that meat on sale? enough to give a person a nervous breakdown carrying that extra four roasts or ribs or chickens.....LOL

we have a saying on the east coast...but it's not polite, so i shall refrain...

but you stood up to her...good for you, even if you did have to swallow some words...you got them out here LOL


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Some people need to mind their manners. Like that lazy (oops lady)


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

magicre said:


> i know my sink works very hard thawing the food....maybe i should give it a rest and let the fridge thaw the food?
> 
> that is true about the suppliers.....that 45 minute drive for me is a killer....every three months...
> 
> ...


Hahaha I'd like to hear the saying, please!

I swallowed more words than I wish I had but she could tell she was ticking me off. I'm sure my face said it all because she'd look at me and say "It's okay. Hey, at least you're doing better than kibble feeders!" which irritated me even more. Part of me has to feel bad for this woman because, despite all the research she claims to have done, she actually believes what she's doing is better. It REALLY irks me that she spews this crap to other people who don't know any better, though. 

She also told me that one of her dogs is overweight, so instead of decreasing her portions, she adds in even MORE veggies to an already veggie inclusive mix! However, five seconds later vegan dog food was mentioned and she said "dogs are f-ing carnivores!" so she's allll over the place with her contradictions!

Gosh, I'm so glad there are so many intelligent, sensible people on this board.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry to say it but it's people like her that put a bad name to raw in the first place. Actually, I'm not sorry.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

And you shouldn't be sorry because it's the truth!

A small part of me wants to call the woman who owns this company and tell her she's got a grossly uninformed spazzzz representing her products. However, I have a feeling she'll dig her own hole treating people the way she does.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> And you shouldn't be sorry because it's the truth!
> 
> A small part of me wants to call the woman who owns this company and tell her she's got a grossly uninformed spazzzz representing her products. However, I have a feeling she'll dig her own hole treating people the way she does.


who knows.....i've read some diets that make me cringe...possible the woman who owns the company believes the same way....

after all, ian billinghurst has a huge following....even though many are moving away from it....

everyone's got their own way.....some feed tripe, some don't...some feed dairy products, some don't....and they believe they are doing it right.

i watched a video and i swear she spent a half hour every morning creating this concoction..

oh wait...here's one that almost made me barf...

• 5-6 lbs ground meat or ground chicken bones (if using the ground bones, omit eggshells and cut way back on raw meaty bones for the dinner meal)
• 2-3 cups of pureed veggies/fruit – high % dark green
• 2 ozs. of organ parts - liver, hearts, gizzards
• 1/2 cup apple cider vinegar, preferably organic
• 2 cloves of garlic, crushed
• 2-3 tbsp. ground kelp 
• 2 eggs with ground shells 
• a handful of fresh parsley
• 2-3 tbsp. of natural coconut oil
• 1 large can of pure pumpkin (not the pie-filling kind) or equivalent in fresh/frozen form
• plain no-fat yogurt (containing active bacteria), or kefir

and the author will defend it to the death..explains reasoning for every ingredient..and believes in it to the nth degree....certainly, i'm not going to tell her what i think of it...i may not agree with it, but the research she did made sense to her, so i left it alone.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I mostly meant the rude comments and the harsh things she was saying to try and "convert" me. That crap will turn people off so quickly that they won't want to consider raw in any form. Not to mention all the contradictions. People will pick up on those and question whether or not this company knows what the heck they're doing!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I mostly meant the rude comments and the harsh things she was saying to try and "convert" me. That crap will turn people off so quickly that they won't want to consider raw in any form. Not to mention all the contradictions. People will pick up on those and question whether or not this company knows what the heck they're doing!


true, true.....in that case, i might be tempted to make that call or write a letter.....power of the pen


----------

